# Need info on a S&W Model 629 Classic



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

I purchased a pre-owned S&W Model 629 Classic today with a serial number of BNE 73XX. Is there somewhere I can cross the serial number to a manufacture date?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can go over on the S&W forum and someone over there will help you out. There's a bunch of collectors there and they know there S&W's.
http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve/?s...EFERRER_URL=http://smith-wessonforum.com/eve/


----------



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

Heard back from Smith and Wesson this morning: the gun was manufactured in May of 1993. The gun sure doesn't look that old: according to my local gun shop owner, the gun has had only about 24 rounds fired through it. It is in immaculate condition.


----------

